# Mel's Delight



## luckytrim (Nov 28, 2010)

Mel's Delight

A local Deli worker (Melanie) dreamed this'n up............

2 slices Russian Pumpernickel
3 slices liverwurst
2 slices fresh tomato
2 slices provolone
4 sweet pickle slices
spicy brown mustard

Slather one side of one slice of the bread and place on plate, slathered side up.
place  the pickles on the bread, one slice of the cheese on the pickles, one  slice of the tomato on the cheese, arrange the liverwurst slices on the  tomato, place the other slice of cheese on the liverwurst, the other  slice of tomato on the cheese. Slather the second slice of bread and  place, slathered side down to top the sandwich.

Slice on the diagonal and serve with Sweet Potato Chips and a few extra sweet pickle slices on the side.

Also works well with yellow mustard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

Okies, I want that!  Yum!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 28, 2010)

What a *beautiful *sandwich!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 28, 2010)

If it has liverwurst... it HAS to be good!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 29, 2010)

i agree with you, dave. have some in fridge. keep forgetting it is there. will make sandwich tomorrow.


----------



## Littlechef (Nov 30, 2010)

YUM ... that is one good looking sandwich ... wouldn't mind having one right about now


----------

